# Crushing Campden Tablets



## MedPretzel (Feb 20, 2006)

I bought a pill crusher at the dollar store and use it to crush/pulverize those Campden tablets. 


It works great!


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't want you to think no one ever looks at your stuff, M! But, as an aside, other than exact measurement, what's the advantage of one or the other of a camden tablet versus the 1/4 tsp of k-meta?


----------



## pkcook (Mar 20, 2006)

Martina,


Where did you get the pill crusher? I've been using two spoons and that is getting old



. I almost ordered a 20 dollar mortor/pistle from a chemical place. The pill crusher sounds like the very thing.


----------



## usafcajun (Mar 20, 2006)

I found one in the Pharmacy section of Wal-Mart the other day. I got it because that whole two spoons thing got old fast.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 20, 2006)

1 campden tablet = 1/8th tsp of sulfite, not 1/4th.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2006)

I got mine at the "Dollar Tree" Dollar Store.


----------



## pkcook (Mar 21, 2006)

Got a "Dollar Tree" just down the street. I'll check it out and if not, hit Wally World. Thanks Martina/USAF Anything will beat the spoon method.


----------



## masta (Mar 21, 2006)

Powder K-meta = no crushing needed!


----------



## dfwwino (Aug 22, 2006)

Although I have plenty of powder-form sulfite, I for some reason still have an affinity for using a Campden tablet, especially for one gallon batches. I just throw the campden in a coffee cup with a little water, let it soak 15 minutes todissolvewhile I'm doing some other task, swirl it and then pour it in. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Funky Fish (Aug 23, 2006)

Here's something I do to make measuring the k-meta powder into gallon batches easy. I take 1/4 tsp of k-meta and a little water and mix it up to make a very small, potent solution with a volume of 5 tsp. If you don't have a small, handy measuring cup to do this in, you can always put 5 tsp of water in a shot glass and mark a line. Then, when I am ready to add it to my batch, I just add 1 tsp of the solution per gallon.


----------



## summergirl (Jan 5, 2007)

if you have a kitchenaid mixer and have the meat grinder attachment the wooden thing that comes with it works great sorry I don,t know correct name for it.I put my campden tablets in a bowl and pound away


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 5, 2007)

Are you talking about the pusher? The thing you use to push your unground product into the grinding portion of the machine with hopes that you don't hurt your fingers?


----------



## bmorosco (Jan 17, 2007)

I put them in a plastic lunch baggie and take a rollin pin to them works great...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2007)

I put them in a little ziplock bag and bash em with a hammer, what did you expect, I'm a woodworker!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jan 21, 2007)

I put one in a teaspoon and crush it with the back of another teaspoon....just like my mom used to crush baby asprins for us.
Ramona


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 22, 2007)

Me too


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw a beautiful marble mortar and pestle, had to have it....it works like a charm....

.....sometimes I put them in a little bit of warm [not hot] water and then crush and smear them around with a spoon later...they do soften up...wonder if I am loosing some of the goddness by soaking them like that?????


----------



## Wade E (Jan 22, 2007)

If you are its probaly fine as 1 tablet per gallon is actually to much
anyway. It equals 100 where as we usually shoot for 35 - 50.


----------



## scotty (Jan 23, 2007)

Funky Fish said:


> Here's something I do to make measuring the k-meta powder into gallon batches easy. I take 1/4 tsp of k-meta and a little water and mix it up to make a very small, potent solution with a volume of 5 tsp. If you don't have a small, handy measuring cup to do this in, you can always put 5 tsp of water in a shot glass and mark a line. Then, when I am ready to add it to my batch, I just add 1 tsp of the solution per gallon.




Im also switching to liquid.
Heres the info. Corrections if any apply please.


To prepare a 10% stock solution of sulphite, dissolve 1/4 pound of sodium metabisulphite in 1 pint of hot water. Top it up to 1 quart with cold water. This solution will keep for many months in a well-stoppered container. 
((((((1 teaspoon of solution is equal to 1 campden tablet.))))))
50 ppm sulphur dioxide = 1 campden tablet per gallon = 1 teaspoon stock sulphite solution per gallon


I will cut the batch size down bit still have plentyin inventory for now.


----------

